# Your Best score this year?



## catfish (Dec 25, 2013)

So what was the best item you bought this year? Best deal? Best bike? Best part? Best head badge? Let see some photos, and hear the story behind your scores.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 25, 2013)

*Great topic*

Not the most collectable bike I bought this year, but it is my personal favorite. My 1946 bf goodrich dx.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 25, 2013)

*Twin Flex*


----------



## raidingclosets (Dec 25, 2013)

Traded for this cool old stand, and was surprised to run across an ad for it from 1895.


----------



## raidingclosets (Dec 25, 2013)

And a fellow member graciously sold me this gem...







How about you Catfish, what was your most prized find this year?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 25, 2013)

*stand*



raidingclosets said:


> Traded for this cool old stand, and was surprised to run across an ad for it from 1895.



That is one BAD ASS stand...Way coolness


----------



## raidingclosets (Dec 25, 2013)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> That is one BAD ASS stand...Way coolness




Thanks! It doesn't do the best with the weight of the ballooners but I still love it


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 25, 2013)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> That is one BAD ASS stand...Way coolness




Um.....how bout you post a recent find of your own??? Betcha it'll top them all!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 25, 2013)

I was lucky this year,I scored some GREAT bicycles in 2013..If I had to pick a "best" one it would be VERY hard..but either my all original Columbia 5 Star Superb(now with nos brake cable )






or my 41 tanklit ladies Mercury



My favorite is my 1941 Hawthorne All-American!(with 2 speed ND shifter coming out of the tank)..Its on the stand as we speek,being brought back to life,just in time for spring!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 25, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> I was lucky this year,I scored some GREAT bicycles in 2013..If I had to pick a "best" one it would be VERY hard..but either my all original Columbia 5 Star Superb(now with nos brake cable )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the Merc! Can't wait to see pics of the All American. You don't see too many of those.


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 26, 2013)

*Best*

I traded a teens motobike I had redone for this pair of matching 41 airflytes,original down to the tires.




 the boys is a solid 7-8 bike and the girls is a 6-7? Most of the time the boys is rougher


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 26, 2013)

*My 1898 Orient 1.30*





I'd been looking for one for almost 10 years. Needs a TOC saddle otherwise very complete.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 26, 2013)

*1923-25 mead ranger*

Got lucky on this find. It was included with a number of other TOC bikes and parts.
But, this has to be the top of my list in value.

1923-25 Mead Ranger 





However, if we are talking ones that will stay in the collection and a rider of mine, it has to be this 47 Excelsior (even though there is no Tanklight)


----------



## Handyman (Dec 26, 2013)

*Western Union Messinger Special*

My best find this year was a very complete and original Western Union "Messinger Special" racing bicycle.  I've been trying to find out a little about this bike with no success.  If anyone has any info or links, I'd love to check them out.


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


>




Great bike Mike! Now how about the story of how you got it....


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2013)

raidingclosets said:


> Traded for this cool old stand, and was surprised to run across an ad for it from 1895.




Very cool stand!


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2013)

raidingclosets said:


> How about you Catfish, what was your most prized find this year?




I picked up this bike.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 26, 2013)

My Miami built Motorbike





Or this Twin although I no longer have it.





Although my rarest pickup would most definitely be this although it didn't stay long!


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> My Miami built Motorbike




Some very cool stuff! I love these leaf spring forks.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks! Just wish I could keep ALL of it!


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Thanks! Just wish I could keep ALL of it!




Yea I know.... I sold one of those forks a long time ago. Wish I could have kept it too.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2013)

My acquisition of the year is a 1936 Dayton Safety Streamline. A little rough, but still all original.
So far, the pick up of the year in this thread has got to be Mikes Twin Flex. Look at the pictures closely guys, and you'll figure out why.
Stunning bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 26, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> My acquisition of the year is a 1936 Dayton Safety Streamline. A little rough, but still all original.
> So far, the pick up of the year in this thread has got to be Mikes Twin Flex. Look at the pictures closely guys, and you'll figure out why.
> Stunning bike!




How did I miss that?!?!

DEATH BIKE!!!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 26, 2013)

Happy Holidays To My Friends And Fellow Bicycle Nut Jobs!

A year ago when I responded to Bricycle's thread on how many I would pick up, I saw my tendencies decline and my criteria getting stricter in buying prewar balloon bikes and I thought 12 would be the number.
Actually, it turned out to be 13 in my permanent collection, many more bought for a particular reason or a flip here and there.

I had some good action during the Winter and though Spring and things tapered off substantially the second half of the year as my priorities changed and there wasn't much I saw that I needed or wanted.

What I bought to keep is below in order of purchase.  
All of which are original paint, most in good condition except the Firestone Fleetwood and Elgin Falcon which are borderline restoration grades.

1940 Ladies Dayton Champion Model 13 Lit Tank/Lit Rack (networking-bike shop owner)
1941 Columbia F19 + Dashboard (networking-bike shop owner)
1934 Elgin Oriole “Moto-Balloon” (NJ craigslist)
1936 Colson Commander (MA auction, assistance from Cabe member delivered to Copake)
1934 Elgin Falcon (GA estate sale, lead and transport to MLC from Cabe members)
1941 Elgin Murray Produced Long Tank/Curved Seat Tube- (Cabe member and assistance from another Caber with transport to MLC)
1935 Hawthorne Duralium Open Lug Frame (local craigslist)
1939 Firestone Twinflex (Cabe purchase)
1939 Ladies Roadmaster Supreme (ebay)
1940 Shelby + aluminum parts->Series 60 (a friend and collector outside of the Cabe)
1935-36 Iver Johnson Arch Bar Model 86 Balloon Tires (Cabe member delivered to Trexlertown)
1938 Fleetwood Supreme (a friend and collector outside of the Cabe)
1941 Syracuse/Columbia Embossed Tank (Cabe member and picked up)

As to which bicycle would be the greatest score, I would have to say the '36 Colson Commander for its extreme rarity and original condition, only missing a airflex seat cup.
I certainly wouldn't classify that deal as my best score from a cost perspective, but our income tax return hit (+2 dependents) the Friday before this auction went down and I took it as a sign.

Probably the biggest margin I would get in a hypothetical resale would be the ladies Champion... just a killer bike and only a handful of these fully lit versions around.

Hope you guys find what you are looking for in 2014!

Chris


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> So far, the pick up of the year in this thread has got to be Mikes Twin Flex.
> Stunning bike!




This is only an exhibition. Not a competition. Lets see what each CABEr's best.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 26, 2013)

This is what I was able to get back in one purchase this year .  Looking forward to 2014 .


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2013)

ivrjhnsn said:


> This is what I was able to get back in one purchase this year .  Looking forward to 2014 .




Get back? Did you have sellers remorse?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 26, 2013)

My 1893? Slope-tube'r.
Miss her, but she's in good hands at the moment (till I finagle her back)....Ooh, Haa, Haa!!!!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 26, 2013)

catfish said:


> Get back? Did you have sellers remorse?




  Actually no , she bought them from me 10 years ago when I was going thru Divorce stuff , this year she was ready to part with them and I got first opportunity to get them back , make me very Happy !


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 26, 2013)

*Spring MLC 2013 ROCKED!*

There are a couple close seconds for me this year ,  but these 2 bikes are equally my favorite and fun barter/swap/purchases  this year.  '37 Elgin Robin,  '38 Ghost Elgin.


----------



## prewarkid (Dec 26, 2013)

2013 was a very busy year for me.  I was fortunate enough to pick up a few schwinn gems.  The 34 Aero came from a good friend's collection.   The 36 AC was found on the CABE along with the 41 brown straight bar.   The maroon 36 BFG was a local buy from a cabe member.   
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bricycle (Dec 26, 2013)

...you can stop ant time now!!!! I rather like the BFG!


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2013)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Actually no , she bought them from me 10 years ago when I was going thru Divorce stuff , this year she was ready to part with them and I got first opportunity to get them back , make me very Happy !




Well That's good that you got them back.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 26, 2013)

This year was good for me these are a few of the bikes i found. 1940 Dayton National that almost got thrown out. And A 1939 Colson ribbed snap tank. Plus a 1953 Roadmaster luxury liner Christmas edition. I also found a few other bicycles but i never took pics of them yet.


----------



## Handyman (Dec 26, 2013)

ivrjhnsn said:


> This is what I was able to get back in one purchase this year .  Looking forward to 2014 .




Absolutely incredible Scott..................Glad they found their way back home.  B.E. was talking to me about these bikes when I was over her house picking up her bikes for the show. It was pretty clear, that when the time came for her to part with them, she wanted the bikes to go back to you. Do I detect one of those high frame trusses in there??  Hmmmmmmmm  You only have one problem that I can see...............how on earth can you top this in 2014!! Pete


----------



## Gordon (Dec 26, 2013)

*Best Buy*

Would have to be this Hawthorne. Has different tires on it now.


----------



## John (Dec 26, 2013)

1937 Huffman Firestone Supreme Streamline with original aluminum fenders from grandpas to sunny California.
Even came with two out of three of my initials in the fender tray. Soon to have an original “M” letter to make my initials complete. It isimpossible to find your original initials, but to find an original Streamline connected to them is even more impossible.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 26, 2013)

John said:


> 1937 Huffman Firestone Supreme Streamline with original aluminum fenders from grandpas to sunny California.
> Even came with two out of three of my initials in the fender tray. Soon to have an original “M” letter to make my initials complete. It isimpossible to find your original initials, but to find an original Streamline connected to them is even more impossible.




I like that bicycle John!


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Would have to be this Hawthorne. Has different tires on it now.
> View attachment 129127




Nice!  Did the speedo come with it?


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 26, 2013)

Geez, you think you pick up a couple of really nice bikes throughout the year, and then you see this thread and what everybody else scored this year. Makes what I got look like crap....


----------



## bricycle (Dec 26, 2013)

Brian, remember it's NOT a competition. Your stuff is cool!!!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Brian, remember it's NOT a competition. Your stuff is cool!!!!




Yes! Trying to promote the hobby. Not bring anyone down. Stuff is still out there to be found.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 26, 2013)

Talewinds said:


> Geez, you think you pick up a couple of really nice bikes throughout the year, and then you see this thread and what everybody else scored this year. Makes what I got look like crap....




I know right? I thought I was going to be a contender this year and finally hang with the big boys, but it looks like I'll be sitting at the kids table again for the awards banquet. You guys are serious!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 26, 2013)

We all started somewhere with something we thought was the greatest , It has a lot to do with time served and connections made  . We still enjoy seeing the enthusiasm of all who enjoy these old bikes and preserving them . Sites like this cater to ALL . And yes there are a lot of amazing collectors with amazing bikes . I think the goal is to die with the most toys .


----------



## RustyK (Dec 26, 2013)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> This year was good for me these are a few of the bikes i found. 1940 Dayton National that almost got thrown out. And A 1939 Colson ribbed snap tank. Plus a 1953 Roadmaster luxury liner Christmas edition. I also found a few other bicycles but i never took pics of them yet.
> 
> View attachment 129123 View attachment 129125 View attachment 129124




Who's the fool that almost threw that gorgeous Dayton National out?!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2013)

John said:


> 1937 Huffman Firestone Supreme Streamline with original aluminum fenders from grandpas to sunny California.
> Even came with two out of three of my initials in the fender tray. Soon to have an original “M” letter to make my initials complete. It isimpossible to find your original initials, but to find an original Streamline connected to them is even more impossible.




 Wow!
 Magnificent Cycle, John.
 It's hard to tell from the picture. Is the putter stem an original three hash mark type?
 Fantastic, bike!
 It looks like a very close mate to your Firestone Twin Flex.


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2013)

RustyK said:


> Who's the fool that almost threw that gorgeous Dayton National out?!




There are a lot of amazing bikes in collections right now that were pulled out of the trash! I know of several Bluebirds that were pulled from dumpsters......


----------



## tesch (Dec 26, 2013)

My best scores this year were. Original 1948 B6 and a Strucel restored 4-Star.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 26, 2013)

Nothing compared to some of the amazing finds posted here, but I found my best buy this year just a couple weeks ago off of our beloved classifieds.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 26, 2013)

put this back together and besides painting the rack she be done... Also picked up a liberty BC that ill spend the next ten years looking for a tank! Two tone brown will be done soon..


----------



## kngtmat (Dec 26, 2013)

The best part was these Lester Mags. Found them at the Flea Market for $20 who thought they were from a newer Walmart bike when he was talking to another guy about them. Hopefully I can get a 20 inch 80's Murray BMX or a 70's Motocross bike with a rat trap fork.






I count this as my best bike this year because it has the Carlisle Lightning Dart tire on the front. I got it for $10 at a thrift store and the cheapest I ever paid for my bikes.









Sorry even though it's a car instead of a bike. My 1965 Ford Custom 500 for $800 delivered home and it was my first car score ever so I had to post a pic of it. I was originally getting a 85 Mustang GT hatch back but missed it by two days.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 26, 2013)

*Well said*



Talewinds said:


> Geez, you think you pick up a couple of really nice bikes throughout the year, and then you see this thread and what everybody else scored this year. Makes what I got look like crap....




Ditto..................


----------



## schwinnderella (Dec 26, 2013)

catfish said:


> There are a lot of amazing bikes in collections right now that were pulled out of the trash! I know of several Bluebirds that were pulled from dumpsters......




Although I sold it near 30 years ago I bought a bluebird from a junk/antique store for $25.00. The seller told me he had bought it from a picker for $10.00. The picker found it in the garbage. It was near complete and did have the original seat and original paint.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 26, 2013)

My best finds were my colson clipper and 40 firestone champion big tank.

Nick.


----------



## chitown (Dec 27, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> How did I miss that?!?!
> 
> DEATH BIKE!!!!!




I kept waiting for the flood of Death Bike comments, but it was presented rather casually as merely a twin flex... only the rarest twin flex in the cosmos!:eek:


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 27, 2013)

chitown said:


> I kept waiting for the flood of Death Bike comments, but it was presented rather casually as merely a twin flex... only the rarest twin flex in the cosmos!:eek:




When he posted it I figured everyone knew what it was so I didn't post a comment lol...


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Dec 27, 2013)

My year was pretty good in my opinion. I have three "scores" that I am most proud of. A 1938 schwinn autocycle/ mead ranger.  Its badged as a mead but I think I will put it back to an autocycle. A huge neon sign from a historical shop and a NOS 1951 schwinn 20" deluxe girls bike.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 27, 2013)

Rusty2wheels said:


> My year was pretty good in my opinion. I have three "scores" that I am most proud of. A 1938 schwinn autocycle/ mead ranger.  Its badged as a mead but I think I will put it back to an autocycle. A huge neon sign from a historical shop and a NOS 1951 schwinn 20" deluxe girls bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Put it back to an autocycle??.. ,it's a mead ranger autocycle though lol.. wouldn't you,have to drill new badge holes?..  My two cents leave it as a mead..unless you have 5 grand worth of AC parts laying around..


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Dec 27, 2013)

I was told that they were badged different and the fender ornament instead of a fender bomb and the front forks were different.  A lot of the key parts were missing.  Not really sure what I will do with it yet, either way it pretty costly to finish up.


----------



## RustyK (Dec 27, 2013)

*Dat sign...*

@ Rusty2wheels "A huge neon sign from a historical shop"

Wow that's amazing! What are you going to do with that, it's massive...

Kris


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Dec 27, 2013)

I plan to hang it up in my shop...


----------



## RustyK (Dec 27, 2013)

Rusty2wheels said:


> I plan to hang it up in my shop...




You must have a hell of a shop! Great score.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Dec 27, 2013)

RustyK said:


> You must have a hell of a shop! Great score.




I am working on it....


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 27, 2013)

Cafish, I thought THIS WAS A COMPETITION!!   Just kidding!!

Just a bunch of fellow bicycle enthusiasts sharing their finds for the love of the hobby for everyone that's interested to see.....

Great finds guys! and I do love that large neon sign! WOW!


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 27, 2013)

*A '36 Mead double Diamond..*

In queue to be painted by FredC in San Diego, it came from Copake.....Rare air pump..


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 27, 2013)

Well this finally arrived! Complete 1919 black beauty catalog my best Literature find of the year.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 27, 2013)

RustyK said:


> Who's the fool that almost threw that gorgeous Dayton National out?!




My friend was cleaning out someones garage for a family who father died. And he had sent me blurry pics of bicycles. So i told him not to till i got there after work. And that's how the Dayton national almost got tossed into the trash Rustyk!


----------



## npence (Dec 27, 2013)

Here is my best bikes I bought this year. I got both of them from the same collector.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2013)

npence said:


> Here is my best bikes I bought this year. I got both of them from the same collector.
> View attachment 129283
> View attachment 129284




Yowsa!!! Love the "Bug-eye" Nate!


----------



## walter branche (Dec 27, 2013)

*Stuff*











Thanks for the views still working on my rig


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Best score*

I hoped this might get Cyclingdays best but since he picked a different bike. It will top my list for many years.



So I found this Twinflex on OC CL I was the 1st to call him and go over to see it. Before I did I started a thread here asking "What are they worth?" I took a pic with my phone, wrote the serial # down and talked bikes with the guy for awhile. He had it listed for $3500 or trade. We exchange numbers and 6 months later he sends me a text to see if I will buy his Bike. So I went over and SCORED! Far more than I should spend on my hobby but the good ones have to be gotten. My wife encouraged buyers remorse and the bike was not even "Ridable" the way I got it. I called 37Fleetwood and asked if he knew a buyer for this awesome original. So Cyclingday came over and rode it on some nice Morrow dropcenters I took off my Dayton.
We took turns, he paid my price, and put it his truck. I have seen it now and Im really glad HE got it.


----------



## Houndog (Dec 27, 2013)

My 1st Pre War bikes...


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 27, 2013)

tripple3 said:


> I hoped this might get Cyclingdays best but since he picked a different bike. It will top my list for many years.View attachment 129306




Your old bike was a close second, Mark. 
It was a tough choice, but the Safety Streamline took a little more horse trading to acquire, so it got the nod. That Twin Flex was a top choice any other year, for sure!  Lets just say that 2013 was a very good year to be a classic balloon tire bicycle collector.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 27, 2013)

I looked back at 2013 and it's too hard to pick just 1 item. Easiest to go with most recent best score just in under the 2013 wire.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 27, 2013)

Damn, you guys and your Auto Cycles! My best score is my only score this year.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 27, 2013)

Don Auto-Cycles are over rated. You scored a killer original paint Shelby!


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 27, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Don Auto-Cycles are over rated. You scored a killer original paint Shelby!




+1 ........


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 27, 2013)

Those Auto Cycles are so "dime a dozen" these days.........

: )


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 28, 2013)

Belknap badged Huffman from a Kentucky auction. Had a good time scoring this one, first the beautiful 2 hour drive thru the hills of Kentucky, got there and they had hung it from the ceiling with wires because the auction house was so small, I told the auctioneer I couldnt make a serious bid if all I could see was the bottom of the tires, haha, so they had to get the ladder, make a bunch of people get up then move all the chairs to get it down.....I'm just glad the dude didnt drop it


----------



## RJWess (Dec 28, 2013)

I found these in a garage just a few miles from my house.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Dec 28, 2013)

RJWess said:


> I found these in a garage just a few miles from my house.
> 
> View attachment 129379View attachment 129380




That is one awesome score!!


----------



## oskisan (Dec 28, 2013)

*Awesome*

This thing is totally awesome... If I wasn't so broke I would have given you a run for the money...
Congrats!

Ken





markivpedalpusher said:


> I looked back at 2013 and it's too hard to pick just 1 item. Easiest to go with most recent best score just in under the 2013 wire.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 28, 2013)

*Flyer*



catfish said:


> Nice!  Did the speedo come with it?




Yes, nice working Clipper speedometer.


----------



## catfish (Dec 28, 2013)

walter branche said:


> View attachment 129301View attachment 129302View attachment 129303View attachment 129304View attachment 129305Thanks for the views still working on my rig




Some cool stuff Walter.


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Dec 28, 2013)

*1960 murray wildcat*

http://imgur.com/6J9Atx7 not sure if that is how you post it lol. But I just bought a 1960 murray wildcat in all original condition only thing missing is the head badge for $55. The third bike in my collection with my 1960s murray meteor flite and 1970s free spirit. And my friend 1979 Vespa of course.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Best score or best deal?*

My bikes I have and ride have improved this year by buying what I can and selling what is more valuable than I can afford. My most recent buy was again more than I can really afford but what I have been wanting for years. My wife will always hope I sell it to take her on a Vacation or something. I do love her more and she knows it so I am selling parts and such trying to keep it in my quiver.




1941 BF Goodrich Challenger
Complete original found at a local swapmeet that is covered by several OC bike collectors every weekend for years.
This early bird found a worm.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 29, 2013)

Some folks here see a "score" as any old or very desirable bike that they're able to acquire, even for an exorbitant amount of money, say, anything more than 50 bucks.
This year I "acquired" two nice old bikes, which were previously "discovered" bikes in the hobby, and paid accordingly, which was way way more than any sane human being who's well below the age of retirement ever should have for these dumb old hunks of metal.

That would be this one...





And this one...





Then there were a few "SCORES" (bikes which I didn't have to remortgage my house for)

I paid $225 for this Elgin and a post-war Belknap. I had the Belknap sold for $250 before I reached home with the bikes so the Elgin was a freebie. I'll keep it for a while.





Incredibly, I found this complete, house-paint 40-something Autocycle in an Antique shop in WI for $245. It had apparently sat there long enough to get marked down from $475. I couldn't get my wallet fast enough. I had it sold before I reached home as well. (I think it then sat on Ebay for a while).





This one was free, but needed some elbow grease.





This one was cheap





This one was $75 and original down to the tires.





This one is my favorite score of the year and happened on a snowy day in late March. I've got this one listed for sale, but I'm reconsidering that decision.


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 29, 2013)

due to weak budget I only got a couple ballooners, a 52 DX, some various ladies bikes, I did score a 1930s Rollfast of which I liberated the rear rack and sent off to be an ornament. However I did get some very nice lightweights, an 85 Raleigh Gran Prix {ebay} a 63 or so Liberia road bike in pastel green, that's going in the rafters, some real nice modern high end bikes. We got a pair of his and hers 54 Schwinn's the ladies has a cable 2 speed, the mans is a coaster. I also hung a nice prewar Hiawatha ladies bike on the wall.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 29, 2013)

*My best score ----1937 colson vogue*




My BEST SCORE of 2014-----1937 Colson Vogue ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bike (Dec 29, 2013)

*is that Rex Little on the ordinary?*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=129305&d=1388200036


----------



## petritl (Dec 29, 2013)

This Phantom was bought new by an elderly friend that passed away. The bike sat in his garage unrestored. I started taking apart for maintenance and cleaning.

btw: If you watch the TV show Fast and Loud, the episodes with the rusty late 60s Caddy and black 1960 Chevrolet Belair was the same friend and place the Phantom came from.






I'm pretty tickled with yesterday's find at a junk shop.
New Departure rear hub under silver paint with what appears to be a beautiful , soft, cracked free, made in USA 26x2.125  Schwinn Typhoon Cord tire. $5.00

any quesses as to what the wheel is for?


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 29, 2013)

1938 Elgin twin 40 original with the suicide 2 spd. Option.


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 29, 2013)

A much younger Walter Branche is on that ordinary! 

And to know I was also doing those same crazy tricks also on an oversize highwheel just a couple of years ago is hard to imagine anymore!

I'm getting slightly older and I think I value my health now. :eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> 1838 Elgin twin 40 original with the suicide 2 spd. Option.




Had no idea Elgins went back that far . Awesome find!!!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 29, 2013)

petritl, looks like an S2.....


----------



## Arrington (Dec 29, 2013)

This is probably one of the coolest things I have found all year.  Found several bicycles this year, but this probably coolest and the hardest thing to find for me.


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 29, 2013)

What a GEM!!!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 29, 2013)

Oops!!! Lol way ahead of its time...


----------



## bricycle (Dec 29, 2013)

Arrington said:


> View attachment 129512
> This is probably one of the coolest things I have found all year.  Found several bicycles this year, but this probably coolest and the hardest thing to find for me.




Awesome......I want!!!


----------



## Arrington (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks bricycle.  I found several bikes this, first in many years.  I don't know what happen this summer, the matching set of hopalong cassidy bikes, my all most mint late 40's higgins tank bike, and the post war longhorn bike did not compare to this piece this year.  I have had several offers on this piece and I haven't been hit with one quite good enough for me
To turn loose of it yet.


----------



## kccomet (Dec 29, 2013)

very cool piece, is it original, not something newer. id like to hear the story on how you found it


----------



## Arrington (Dec 29, 2013)

Okay here goes.  I bought this from a man that has been collecting antiques for over 60 years. This guy had a antique store for years. He was from my home town and took trips back east twice a year with a enclosed trailer for years and would buy things up for his antique store.  He was into guy stuff way before it was even cool.  Porcelain signs, coke machines, neon clocks signs, the old Wurlitzer juke box machines etc.  This guy only had the high end elite pieces.  Just a bunch of cool old stuff, no junk.  Anyway they had his estate sale this summer, I remembered this piece since I was a kid.  They told me he had this piece for over 40 yrs, part time at store and part time in his personal home office.  So I barely got it this summer, his son wanted it, but didn't know how to get it shipped from Texas to Florida.  The lion is 5ft tall.  You can tell it's worn and used.  I have been told that it was used in the upper end shops for display in the shops back east.  So I bought this as a little bit of piece to remind me of the gentleman that u remembered as a kid.  I met him when I was 6 yrs old, I started collecting very early in life and now I am 34.  Bicycles are one of the many old cool things that I collect.


----------



## Houndog (Dec 29, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> 1938 Elgin twin 40 original with the suicide 2 spd. Option.




  Wow!!! That is one of the coolest bikes I have ever seen...


----------



## walter branche (Dec 30, 2013)

*apology*

sorry for my stuff appearing on this thread , I do not know how that happened , it had to be from me , not knowing how to operate the computer ,,  still learning the tricks of the trade ,,wpb


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 30, 2013)

Houndog said:


> Wow!!! That is one of the coolest bikes I have ever seen...



Thank you. it is weird riding one of these.  you feel like your in the air without any support. It's a odd feeling to say the least.


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 31, 2013)

Remember, BRI gets first dibs on that Lion!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2013)

Rooooaaaarr!!


----------



## JOEL (Jan 1, 2014)

Just under the wire for 2013... Paramount Tandem and a stash of Campy goodies.


----------



## mruiz (Jan 1, 2014)

I think prewarkid got every one beat, No score for me, but I have help others get in the hobby. 
And young kids as well.
 Mitch


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 1, 2014)

*3 for me and only in 6 months.*

My very first bike find ever for $180.



Mid 30s Elgin Motoballoon for $75.



My third find, which I want to complete is my late 40s Monark Super Deluxe for $150.


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 1, 2014)

*Prewar Schwinn rear steer tandem*

My Prewar Schwinn "The World" rear steer tandem has to be my best score all year. I responded to an ad on craigslist. The owner has had the bike sitting on the side of his house for six years, and before that he said it belonged to a 90 year old lady.
The bike has many wrong parts, and would be a nightmare to try to fix up correctly. Currently it is chilling out in storage, until I figure out what to do with it.  Assuming the seats are original to the bike, I would guess the bike is from the 1920's??


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 1, 2014)

*My Best Scores this year*

Although I scored about ten more great bikes this year, I think my two favorite bikes are my 1939 CWC Fleetwing, 
and my 1934 Royal Flyer ( Rollfast).
 I got a smokin deal on these bikes, both found in PA. I paid $250.00 for the Fleet Wing, and $200.00 for the Royal flyer.
                                                                                                           Wayne


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 1, 2014)

Wayne Adam said:


> Although I scored about ten more great bikes this year, I think my two favorite bikes are my 1939 CWC Fleetwing,
> and my 1934 Royal Flyer ( Rollfast).
> I got a smokin deal on these bikes, both found in PA. I paid $250.00 for the Fleet Wing, and $200.00 for the Royal flyer.
> Wayne





Wow, that Royal Flyer looks familiar.  Guy who sold it to you lives 5 minutes away from me.  He was selling 2 Raleigh's and that.  I asked for his asking price and he told me to make an offer.  I told him I really don't make offers, but to give me a price above his highest offer.  Didn't hear from him, so I sent him an email saying I'll give him $500 for all 3.  Now I know where it went.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?48321-Might-be-adding-another-28-quot-B10!-Help-needed-identifying-make


----------



## bike (Jan 1, 2014)

*excellent wall hanger*



volksboy57 said:


> Assuming the seats are original to the bike(NO), I would guess the bike is from the 1920's??




 Seats 1920s Main bike pre 1900-most parts newer. schwnnperts will finger it out for you.


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 1, 2014)

bike said:


> Seats 1920s Main bike pre 1900-most parts newer. schwnnperts will finger it out for you.






volksboy57 said:


> My Prewar Schwinn "The World" rear steer tandem has to be my best score all year. I responded to an ad on craigslist. The owner has had the bike sitting on the side of his house for six years, and before that he said it belonged to a 90 year old lady.
> The bike has many wrong parts, and would be a nightmare to try to fix up correctly. Currently it is chilling out in storage, until I figure out what to do with it.  Assuming the seats are original to the bike, I would guess the bike is from the 1920's??
> 
> 
> View attachment 130049View attachment 130050View attachment 130052View attachment 130054View attachment 130056View attachment 130060View attachment 130063View attachment 130066




I saw the bike in the 1899 schwinn catalog, but didn't know how long they made this style tandem.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 1, 2014)

*you have some incredible luck*



Crazy8 said:


> My very first bike find ever for $180.
> View attachment 130039
> Mid 30s Elgin Motoballoon for $75.
> View attachment 130040
> ...




there are all nice finds,but i really love the elgin,and for 75.00,unreal.


----------



## MaxGlide (Jan 1, 2014)

*Schwinn Black Panther*

Got this for $750…. fender light, rack light and horn all worked… found the switch that mounts on rear hub and it now works as well.

All I did was service and polish it…. rides beautifully…oh! and had original seat recovered


----------



## seangee (Nov 19, 2014)

RJWess said:


> I found these in a garage just a few miles from my house.
> 
> View attachment 129379View attachment 129380



Those are so awesome. Nice find


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 19, 2014)

This is a nice thread that deserves a bump next month or starting a fresh 2014 best find.
It's been a slow year for me, but I added one in particular I am still excited about.
Chris


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> This is a nice thread that deserves a bump next month or starting a fresh 2014 best find.
> It's been a slow year for me, but I added one in particular I am still excited about.
> Chris




Well this one was started at the end of 2013, for that year.

12-25-2013, 09:25 PM #1 catfish's Avatar catfish  catfish is online now
Cruisin' on my Bluebird
Join Date
Sep 2006
Location
Mass
Posts
3,970
Thumbs Up
Received: 113 
Given: 70
Default Your Best score this year?

0  Not allowed!
So what was the best item you bought this year? Best deal? Best bike? Best part? Best head badge? Let see some photos, and hear the story behind your scores.


----------

